# shower curb height



## chulett (Jun 20, 2010)

ok

I have a roughly 4 by 6 foot shower subfloor with the shower drain off centered to the left 12 inches away from the wall. The shower glass door is going to be located to the right due to the fact the toilet is next to the shower.

how high do i build the shower curb? Do I stack 2 2x4s or only use 2 2x4s

let me know!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I suggest 3 --2x4s---You have 5 foot of pitch--1 1/4 inches plus the drain height and mud bed--
That sound about right---

Good reading here--Shower Construction Info (a collection of posts) - Ceramic Tile Advice Forums - John Bridge Ceramic Tile


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

A agree with what has been said about the height. 

However I personally would never consider doing it with wood. I'd form it up and dry pack the curb with the same mud that you use to make the shower base.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

KC--how is that done? I build the curb with wood---it is then covered with the liner ---

then expanded mesh--then 'fat mud' a wetter mud than the pan gets----I always like to know more than one way to skin the cat----Mike---


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Chulett, if you buy the preslope complete kit from http://www.markeindustries.com/kirb-perfect.html it will have a curb form with the kit, works real well.

The liner does go over the wood so I would not worry about that, Ohmike is correct, if you are getting water past the liner, there is a far worse problem to worry about.

Mark


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

I built up a shower pan curb with three 2x4s. Once I put the mud on, i'm left with 2" from the shower pan to the top of the curb (which does have a slope toward the inside). Is that enough of a rise for the curb or do i need to go back and add more mud before i start tiling? If so, can i just build up more mud on top or do i need to put some type of primer or do some scoring in the curb to get the new mud to stick? Thanks.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*autx790*

*Why don't you start your own thread and not hijack this one ?*


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well since this thread died in February, and it had the same subject as what i was going to start. I figured i'd add on to this one. Also if some else was going to search later on for the same thing, they could get the same info from one thread instead of two. Wasn't trying to be obnoxious.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Well since this thread died in February,


Okay have it your way. According to your post count you are no stranger here and you must have (by now) realized that hijacking threads is discouraged but in this case you may be correct.


----------

